# 12 pt archery hoyt preview night and indoor shoot



## 12ptsteve (Oct 30, 2009)

12 pt. archery in covington ga. will have there 2010 hoyt preview night thursday nov 5. come shoot all the 2010 hunting and 3-d bows from 3o -6o pm. we will have factory reps on hand and early order specials. we will also be starting our indoor league nov. 5th and will shoot vegas faces every thursday starting at 6:30. $10.00 entry 50% payout. come on out and shoot the awsome 2010 hoyt bows and start tuning up for 3-d. pizza and drinks will be provided for the preview night.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Oct 31, 2009)

*all ages and skill levels*

indoor league will be handycaped for all ages  and skill levels, so kids and novice shooters can be competitive. you dont have to be a seasoned pro to win. some of the kids are tough to beat if you give them the 8 ring. for more info call steve at 12 pt. archery @770 784-1111


----------



## BlackArcher (Oct 31, 2009)

*Indoor Warm Up...*

Indoor Halloween Warm Up at 12 Point   "We be masquerading as Archers"


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Nov 1, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> Indoor Halloween Warm Up at 12 Point   "We be masquerading as Archers"



Just a few more day's Big-E


----------



## Big John (Nov 2, 2009)

Maybe I will come and see if I can 

"Get Serious".

... a new bow...


----------



## dawgcpa (Nov 4, 2009)

*Preview night*

Will you have a Vantage or Contender Elite to try out?  Thanks.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Nov 4, 2009)

all 2010 bows will be here per my rep and i already have a vantage elite  you can shoot to try.


----------



## GA HOYT (Nov 4, 2009)

i will be there


----------



## Big John (Nov 5, 2009)

WELL ,I Went, I shot the new bows.
Nice bow line up from Hoyt this year...


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Nov 5, 2009)

Had a great time with great people and top notch information,on the new product line up.Thanks Steve ,and all that were involved !!!!!


----------



## dawgcpa (Nov 6, 2009)

*preview night*

Hey, thanks for hosting this event.  I got to shoot the Vantage and Contender.  Very nice setups.  Wish I could have stayed for the shoot but maybe next time...


----------



## 12ptsteve (Nov 6, 2009)

thanks to everyone that attended we had a great time!!!!


----------



## GA HOYT (Nov 6, 2009)

i had a great time thanks mr steve for letting every one know


----------



## SlamminStevieP (Nov 6, 2009)

Where are you shooting?  Also, Is Butch Parkman a regular there?  I went to school with him back in the day.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Nov 6, 2009)

2467 access rd covington ga. just off i-20  (770) 784-1111.  butch is usually here on thursdays when work permits. he was also here last saturday


----------



## 12ptsteve (Nov 13, 2009)

11/12 09 this thursday was great we had a fun shoot. butch parkman shot well again with a 298-19x.
dwayne clifton  295-11x
steve pittman    295-20x
sean peacock    293-22x
mike cain            293-19x
blake clifton       293-16x
dustin kirbow    292-12x
danny lockhart  292-10x
ryan lockhart     292-4x
ezra                    286-14x 
ray whitehaed   286-11x
adam lockhart   285-12x
craig hamerick   284-8x
bill mazerick       222-0x 

special note: mike cain (L0ST THE SHOOTOFF!!!!!) WHEN ALL EYES WERE ON HIM..   LOL  you had to be here


----------



## 12ptsteve (Nov 14, 2009)

mike cain lost AGAIN on saturday


----------



## BlackArcher (Nov 14, 2009)

Now I know whose sign that was on the Spot Light...  
Next week I am bringing my own light. 
My sign will say "All eyes On Him.."


----------



## mcain (Nov 14, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> Now I know whose sign that was on the Spot Light...
> Next week I am bringing my own light.
> My sign will say "All eyes On Him.."



You will never have to worry about "All Eyes on you" because you will never be considered a competitor threat with the scores of 274 and 286.


----------



## 3darcher (Nov 14, 2009)

mcain said:


> You will never have to worry about "All Eyes on you" because you will never be considered a competitor threat with the scores of 274 and 286.



WOW.


----------



## BlakeB (Nov 14, 2009)

mcain said:


> You will never have to worry about "All Eyes on you" because you will never be considered a competitor threat with the scores of 274 and 286.



Dang E everybody just kicks sand in your face.


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 14, 2009)

mcain said:


> You will never have to worry about "All Eyes on you" because you will never be considered a competitor threat with the scores of 274 and 286.



Yeah, but his time is coming.....Spanka shall spanketh some butts, I forsee this in the very near future......


----------



## 12ptsteve (Nov 18, 2009)

change is coming !!!!!!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Nov 19, 2009)

soon!!!!!!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Nov 19, 2009)

make hoyt proud


----------



## BlackArcher (Nov 20, 2009)

*Same old Sand Kickers.*

Careful Sand Kickers... The Skinny dude did work out and got Buff.


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 21, 2009)

EZRA'S DAY IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER, SO REMEMBER MIKE..PAYBACK IS A Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----!!


----------



## BlackArcher (Nov 23, 2009)

*You better pack a Lunch!*



mcain said:


> You will never have to worry about "All Eyes on you" because you will never be considered a competitor threat with the scores of 274 and 286.



Listen Curly!  Those 2009 butt whippings was like "The 09 Floods " Prepare for the "Tsunami of 2010.  
By the time I get through, you'll be toting Bow and Stool to the target.

 Spanka


----------



## bowhunting strick (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Big E when that hoyt comes in get use to it then just drop em like a toilet seat, thats right leave em laying and shaking like a cockroach who just crawled thru a cloud of raid or better yet leave em standing mouth foamed up like a black label beer wondering where in the sam hill this storm come from. Do you understand what I am laying down Big Dawg. Look at em  and smile and just enjoy the money.   STRICK!!!


----------



## Aknaps21 (Nov 24, 2009)

BA Drop them like a bad habit.


----------



## Miss Ginger (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackArcher said:


> Listen Curly!  Those 2009 butt whippings was like "The 09 Floods " Prepare for the "Tsunami of 2010.
> By the time I get through, you'll be toting Bow and Stool to the target.
> 
> Spanka



CURLY!!!!    Now _*THAT*_ was funny!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Nov 25, 2009)

dang e these hatters just dont know the power of a hoyt. ps where were you saturday for the indoor shoot?


----------

